# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  کار با فایل در c یا C++‎

## reza_shiraz2

دوستان چند تا پرو‍‍ژه استاد ذخیره بازیابی داده که من توشون موندم
کسی منبعی برای برنامه های سی یا سی ++ در اینترنت داره که در زمینه ذخیره و بازیابی باشه
مثل خواندن فایل تغیز در رکورد فایل حذف منطقی قرار دادن رکورد جدید در محل رکوردی که قبلا حذف منطقی شده.و فشرده سازی.اگه برنامه تو این زمینه دارید برای من بفرستید

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

ببینید من راهنماییتون میتونم بکنم ولی ازم توقع اتمام پروژه نداشته باشید حالا دقیقا بگید چی می خواهید

----------


## reza_shiraz2

با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز
راستش من در کل بدنبال مرجع میگردم.
جایی که بتونم برنامه های مشابه رو بررسی کنم.تا بتونم مسئله های خودمو حل کنم
در درس ذخیره و بازیابی.
باتشکر

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

help C++‎ 3.1 بهترین منبع برای شماست

----------


## galaxy.ice

search in google

----------


## ghanei

بهت پیشنهاد می کنم یه سری به لینک  www.ghafaseh .comبزنی در قسمت کتابهای کامپیوتری  ->کتابهای برنامه نویسی , کتابی با عنوان "فایل در زبان برنامه نویسی C++‎ ، C و ++ VC " وجود داره .
امیدوارم به دردت بخوره

----------


## #<Mafia>#<C>#

بابا جون اگه یه Google Hacking میخوندید این تاپیکها را نمیزدید .
گوگل = بهترین دوست

----------


## patoo87

("fp=fopen("name", "method*
nameنام و مسیر فایل
methodنوع فایله مثلا اینکه قابلیت خوندن دشته باشه یا نوشتن یا هردو
برای بستن بایل هم میتونید از به این شکل کار کنید
fclose(fp)

----------

